# Diamond Vr's Pro Plan puppy food



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I have always feed Diamond dog foods, I have a 12 yr old Rottie and a 4 year Lab. Never have I had any problems related to food. Except the occasional fart:SHOCKED::SHOCKED:
Today my G/F take the new pup to the Vet. They told her that Diamond foods are junk and not to feed it and gave her a free 6 # bad of Pro Plan puppy food!


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

hello everyone knows diamond is junk.... a few years ago dogs were dying from diamond foods... its all corn....


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

chewy said:


> hello everyone knows diamond is junk.... a few years ago dogs were dying from diamond foods... its all corn....


Almost all dog foods have corn ............ read the ingredients! Ill bet yors does too!
I know that theres lots of users of Diamond foods on this site.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

chewy said:


> hello everyone knows diamond is junk.... a few years ago dogs were dying from diamond foods... its all corn....


 Remember when Eucanuba(sp) killed animals?........ I do!


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Pro Plan here!


----------



## mybeagles (Mar 5, 2003)

I have had very good luck with Diamond Puppy. I like the pellet size,and the shinny coats I get. The pups seem to eat it with enthusiasm. I fed the Diamond Premium blend (30/20)to my adult dogs for 8 years until they changed things up a year ago or so. Had a noticable decrease in performance and the stools got loose....for 3 months. Changed to another premium brand and everything returned to normal. I still use the Diamond Puppy with no complaints.
l have gone through the "trial stage" where you change foods every so often looking for the "best". Very little noticable difference between the premium bags for each brand unless you get into the real meat protien brands, not meat meal......their $50 a bag. This option is not affordable for most, but dogs really like it. Protein gets awful high, 32% and higher which may be uncessary. Ive tried pro plan and the only complaint I had was the price. No difference in dog performance but double the price. They have kennel programs you can get on to save, just never wanted to fool with that, rather be running dogs.
The best advise I have heard is, buy the best you can afford, and if its working well for you, dont change. Everyone places different demands on their dogs. I have beagles that require 30/20 blends to keep the weight on running hare 4-6 hours couple times a week. Other dogs would get way to heavy. Hope this helps. Dave


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I feed Purina. Puppy then Dog. Pro Plan is a Purina food, just more $. But to address the question? My sister and I used to raise labs she used to feed Diamond. My pups always looked better than hers, bigger in size as well as bone structure, musculature and nicer looking as far as coat, eyes etc. She now uses Purina.

I bought a female Gordon Setter pup from a breeder a couple years ago that used Diamond, he also kept a female from the litter, my dog is bigger, better bone structure and musculature...we have trained together and my dog has more stamina. Coincidence? you decide.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

For a lesser expensive food it has ok ingredients. Almost all brand except the ultra premiums make a food that is corn based. Some of diamond is some is not. I used to feed Diamond lamb and rice to my rescue V and my younger V. I went to Canidae lamb and rice since I only have one dog now. Botond needs more calories than I was getting with diamond. Read the ingredients and stay away from corn based foods. 

A few years ago diamond did have a problem at one of its plants with there corn based foods. it had a mold toxin in it. My biggest complaint was how they handled the recall very slow about issuing it. But we also saw a huge recall of almost all brands this year


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

mybeagles said:


> . They have kennel programs you can get on to save, just never wanted to fool with that, rather be running dogs.
> Dave


What's to fool with, cut the weight circles off the bags and send them in for rebate checks.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Couldn't get my dogs to eat purina or nutro max consistently. Had a hard time keeping weight on them.

Switched over to Diamond and feed a mix of their performance/premium products (which cost a lot less than the other 2 I was feeding). The dogs eat it all as soon as I put it down. I haven't noticed any decrease in energy, difference in the composition of stools, allergy problems, or overall appearance of the dogs (except that I am able to keep the weight on).


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Thats right, $7.00/bag when you get the circles saved up. I used to get my Pro Plan for K-9 in Warren but it is not much cheaper and now that I live in Holly it is not worth the drive. I now go to Pet Supplies Plus. I never liked the chain stores much but there you save the UPC's and for every 10 bags you buy you get one free, that is like saving another $3.00/bag. I went off of Pro Plan for a while straight to Purina Dog Chow. No issues but with Pro Plan I can feed a little less and I get less poop and it does not stink as much and with 6 dogs anything that can make it easier I go with.:help:


----------



## Roggan101 (Nov 11, 2005)

This is the ingredient list from the diamond naturals.




Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, white rice, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), oatmeal, beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, potassium chloride, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

greatprohunter said:


> I have always feed Diamond dog foods, I have a 12 yr old Rottie and a 4 year Lab. Never have I had any problems related to food. Except the occasional fart:SHOCKED::SHOCKED:
> Today my G/F take the new pup to the Vet. They told her that Diamond foods are junk and not to feed it and gave her a free 6 # bad of Pro Plan puppy food!


Thanks for the free food and feed whatever the hell you want as long as the dog is healthy. All dogs are different, I wish I could feed my two the same feed but I can't, sure would make life simpler but in the dogs best interest they get what each performs the best on.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

I have been using it for about 10 years. Just switched to Pro Plan. Higher in everything. But as Kek stated, My dog does not like it. The major issue with biljac is I have to clean my dogs teeth when they finish eating. It sticks on their back teeth like paste and creates havoc down the road.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

Your ignorance continues to resonate in each and every post lately...


----------



## longhaulpointer (Aug 14, 2007)

if you like purina pro plan performance but not the price, try maxium nutrition high energy sold at walmart. its the same food made by purinia but bagged under walmarts name... get the 30/20 and compare the bags, same ingredients same guaranteed analysis cheaper price


----------



## OldSchoolSpringer (Jun 20, 2005)

My dogs always did much better PP products compared to diamond. Exceed performance at SAMS club 44Lbs/21$ is almost same formula as PP performance. max/walmart-exceed/samsclub-PP Performance


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

Exceed is a great food, IMO, for the price. Well said, Springer. Used to feed Max Nut but all of our Wal-marts here in WI stopped carrying it. At least all of them within 100 miles of me.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

I have tried several brands. My advice is feed the best that you can afford and one that the dog will do well on. When at the Vet ask for their evaluation of the dogs skin, coat and teeth. I had to take my dogs off of Pro Plan Premium Performance and switch to Eukanuba Performance. They were having skin and ear problems. I switched at the advice of my vet. Their coats in the best shape ever and no ear problems since changing. This is not an indictment of Pro Plan because I had other dogs on it for years without a problem. 

So, as much as I hate to agree with 2esrg8 whatever works best is what you should use.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

OldSchoolSpringer said:


> My dogs always did much better PP products compared to diamond. Exceed performance at SAMS club 44Lbs/21$ is almost same formula as PP performance. max/walmart-exceed/samsclub-PP Performance


Yep been using exceed for 5 years no problems. Made by purina from what I've been told. My pointers love it and do real well on it.

BC


----------

